# Dog walker saves rabbits from being thrown in the river



## Bindi

http://www.cambridge-news.co.uk/New...-almost-discarded-in-river-20140114060000.htm

Makes you hopping mad, doesn't it? She's right, what goes through people's heads that they think this is the best thing to do? Perhaps they think it costs to sign over a rabbit to a shelter.

Aren't they lovely buns though


----------



## pani

How awful!! The poor little buns.  I'm so glad they were rescued.


----------



## Chrisdoc

They are gorgeous, so glad they escaped a horrible fate. Why do people not take them to the rescue. I hope they all find wonderful homes, am sure some of them may be bonded and can stay together.


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant

Unfortunately it does cost money to surrender a pet to some shelters. This is the case with the humane society in my city. Glad he was saved, human beings can be so awful


----------



## lovelops

It makes you wonder what they would have done with an unwanted child??

vanessa


----------



## lovelops

Sophie's Humble Servant said:


> Unfortunately it does cost money to surrender a pet to some shelters. This is the case with the humane society in my city. Glad he was saved, human beings can be so awful



Where I'm at it doesn't but he could have looked up Rabbit Rescues
as they are all over the place and that doesn't cost any money..
or Humane Societies which mostly doesn't charge at intake to accept
animals..

Vanessa


----------



## Bindi

I don't think it would have cost him anything at the Rabbit Residence. I volunteer there so I'll probably be seeing these fluffy bundles at some point! With any luck the publicity might be a silver lining, donations etc are always good...


----------



## lovelops

lovelops said:


> It makes you wonder what they would have done with an unwanted child??
> 
> vanessa



I would like to point out I meant would he have put a child in a sack and drowned them.... nothing more...

Vanessa


----------



## Nancy McClelland

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!:soapbox:tantrum: "God must love stupid people because he mad so **** many".


----------



## Aubrisita

This hurts my heart. Thank goodness for that woman. So glad they are all safe.


----------



## Azerane

Do you think those are the rabbits in the picture? They're so darn adorable!  It is completely beyond me how anyone could even begin to think of doing something like that, let alone actually go through with it.


----------



## Bindi

Yes, the bunnies in the pictures are the same ones. Makes you wonder about the parents though, presumably these guys are the same litter? Unless a couple of them are the parents, I don't know...


----------



## 3willowsbunny

I couldn't even read the story as anything to do with animals or children getting hurt by others gets me beyond peeved! Some human beings are just a total waste of skin....


----------



## Imbrium

God, it's bad enough to release domesticated rabbits outside, but to DROWN them?? Releasing them may be a virtual death sentence, but they'd at least have a slim chance of being spotted/rescued and even if they didn't, drowning is one of the worst, suffering-filled ways to die!

Seriously, why get rabbits in the first place if you care so little about them? And why not just dump them off at a rescue?? People are horrible, especially ones that actually *enjoy* torturing/killing animals (which that guy probably does - if all he wanted was to be rid of the bunnies, then why be pissed off at someone for taking them from him).

It's so nice to see the other side of humanity, though - a woman who was attentive enough to pick up on somewhat subtle clues that something very wrong was going down and who disregarded her own safety to snatch the sack of bunnies away from a man prepared to murder them (though I imagine if he'd tried to hurt her, her dog would've rushed to her defense, which may have been why all he did was swear and storm off). Dog or not, it was still a big risk and she didn't hesitate to take it in order to save innocent lives.


----------



## lovelops

Yeah and I forgot to add earlier I hope that there is a special place in Hell for this guy. 


Vanessa


----------



## ChocoClover

Imbrium said:


> God, it's bad enough to release domesticated rabbits outside, but to DROWN them?? Releasing them may be a virtual death sentence, but they'd at least have a slim chance of being spotted/rescued and even if they didn't, drowning is one of the worst, suffering-filled ways to die!
> 
> Seriously, why get rabbits in the first place if you care so little about them? And why not just dump them off at a rescue?? People are horrible, especially ones that actually *enjoy* torturing/killing animals (which that guy probably does - if all he wanted was to be rid of the bunnies, then why be pissed off at someone for taking them from him).
> 
> It's so nice to see the other side of humanity, though - a woman who was attentive enough to pick up on somewhat subtle clues that something very wrong was going down and who disregarded her own safety to snatch the sack of bunnies away from a man prepared to murder them (though I imagine if he'd tried to hurt her, her dog would've rushed to her defense, which may have been why all he did was swear and storm off). Dog or not, it was still a big risk and she didn't hesitate to take it in order to save innocent lives.




Ya I'm so glad she was there... It makes me so sad to see those poor buns


----------



## Sweetie

I would never ever do what the guy was doing. I would find a home for my bunnies or put them at the rabbit sanctuary in my area if I could not keep them. The bunnies in the photo are adorable, I bet that they are very grateful to her for saving their lives.


----------



## Leopold_Ruby

Why did they put quotations around "brave"? She is brave!


----------



## AlptnMrl730

Some people are morons. You can't cure stupid. However, you can reduce the damage stupid people do, if you get the chance.


----------



## AlptnMrl730

This is probably not as bad as the ceaseless hell that rabbits that are raised for meat must endure. It is also horribly cruel, when people who can no longer care for their rabbits give them to breeders and meat farmers. Nothing is more sad than to see a pair of domestic pet rabbits living in constant terror trying to comfort and protect themselves while they await their horrible fate. Rabbits know when they are going to be killed because they can hear the cries and smell the blood of other rabbits. I hate breeders and rabbit meat farmers. Unfortunately, these cretins operate in suburban neighborhoods where they draw rough and sometimes dangerous people into the neighborhood. If you see rabbits kept in hutches and they are often without food or water, and left out on the coldest and hottest days, and you see boxes and tools of slaughter, you know they are being kept for food. You can however call the local humane society if there is one, and report these cretins for animal cruelty. Many breeders are not licensed and are not paying taxes on their blood money. Report these bastards.


----------



## AlptnMrl730

This woman had a special gift to be able to rescue these poor bunnies. It also took great courage as she did not know if this person would have hurt her. Someone who can kill an animal can also kill a human.


----------



## RavenousDragon

AlptnMrl730 said:


> This is probably not as bad as the ceaseless hell that rabbits that are raised for meat must endure. It is also horribly cruel, when people who can no longer care for their rabbits give them to breeders and meat farmers. Nothing is more sad than to see a pair of domestic pet rabbits living in constant terror trying to comfort and protect themselves while they await their horrible fate. Rabbits know when they are going to be killed because they can hear the cries and smell the blood of other rabbits. I hate breeders and rabbit meat farmers. Unfortunately, these cretins operate in suburban neighborhoods where they draw rough and sometimes dangerous people into the neighborhood. If you see rabbits kept in hutches and they are often without food or water, and left out on the coldest and hottest days, and you see boxes and tools of slaughter, you know they are being kept for food. You can however call the local humane society if there is one, and report these cretins for animal cruelty. Many breeders are not licensed and are not paying taxes on their blood money. Report these bastards.



I am very pro-shelter animal (my three current pets were euthanasia row animals) but NOT all breeders (nor most) are evil or deserve to be hated. Further, how is raising your own rabbits for meat any different from raising your own chickens? And why would a breeder or meat rabbit operation leave rabbits without food or water- isn't the point of a meat rabbit to GROW? Sort of need food and water for that. What do you think happens to these animals after the breeding/meat operation is shut down? Most are killed (shelters are already full of animals that actually like people- why fill them with hundreds of 'unadoptables'?). Animal cruelty is NEVER ok, but really how often are these backyard rabbit farms actually cruel? And how is this different from any other meat operation?


----------



## LionheadRabbitLover

Wtf?! Why???????? 
They could’ve just found them a different home or just have them live free range somewhere. I know a woman who has tame rabbits running free on her property and she just throws vegetables and hay out and they come and eat it up. She also has a garden that they run around in. Sometimes some of them do disappear (probably due to predators), but they’re very happy and fat. They get to be wild but get fed like pets. If I was a bunny I’d love to live there. 
It baffles me that people’s last resort always has to be to kill everything.


----------



## Blue eyes

@LionheadRabbitLover , this thread started over 4 years ago.  I see you haven't been on the forum for very long, so just fyi, it is discouraged to post on old posts -- unless it is an update for example, on a rabbit's condition. Might want to be sure to take a peek at the date on the latest post of any thread before posting. 
Nice to have you on RO.


----------



## LionheadRabbitLover

Blue eyes said:


> @LionheadRabbitLover , this thread started over 4 years ago.  I see you haven't been on the forum for very long, so just fyi, it is discouraged to post on old posts -- unless it is an update for example, on a rabbit's condition. Might want to be sure to take a peek at the date on the latest post of any thread before posting.
> Nice to have you on RO.


Oh okay. Sorry, thought it was active.


----------



## ladysown

Please do not compare the unwarranted lack of concern for a rabbit and equate that to equal unwarranted lack of concern for a child its a different thing.


----------

